# Boardercross



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been snowboarding for about 11 years (average 2 times a week during the season) and I have recently started doing boardercross. The courses seem really icy and its hard for me to hold an edge through the turns. I am really strong at the start and through rollers but once the turns start coming i start to lose speed even when i feel like I am making a good turn. I havnt really tuned my board in like a year but I dont really think that is responsible for the 4 second delay i have on some people down a 40 second course. I am a really advanced boarder but carrying my speed through turns and keeping my edge seems impossible.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're an advanced boarder and yet you don't think tuning your board will matter in the turns? BX is all about edge control and maintaining speed.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Proper form, sharp edges, correct bevel, long effective edge, stiff board and wax; you'll want to make sure you have these. Yes, losing speed in turns while not that much each time will add up over the course. Lost momentum can never be regained and will cause all subsequent actions to happen slower than they would have, if the momentum had been maintained.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

1)make sure your on a stiffer cambered deck. Do not race on an rockered deck or hybrid deck. You want edge hold and camber is king at this.

2) go to a good tune shop and ask for a race specific tune, even ask around to some competitors to see where they are going. Edge hold is king.

3) Practice running gates on a slalom or gs course, hold your edge, no skidded turns. Edge hold is king.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

{insert here} more reassurance for what you already know


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're an advanced boarder and yet you don't think tuning your board will matter in the turns? BX is all about edge control and maintaining speed.


Time to buy some files....


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

its like autocross you show up with crap tires and thinking its not the tires.:icon_scratch:
but man I would like to do some BX. sounds so fun.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Are the other guys riding dedicated BX boards, or are they on traditional equipment?

Do you train at all?

So many factors...


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry but if you don't think tuning your board is important for competitive racing, then you should give up now. Complaining about loosing on an icy course when you haven't touched your edges in a year!!! haha cmon is this a troll job?
Edges and wax, racing 101.
Wont even start talking about BX techniques, since you failed the 101 course so miserably.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

So nobody is going to throw out the "Try trying harder" advice?


----------



## TUTRider (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> 1)make sure your on a stiffer cambered deck. Do not race on an rockered deck or hybrid deck. You want edge hold and camber is king at this.
> 
> 2) go to a good tune shop and ask for a race specific tune, even ask around to some competitors to see where they are going. Edge hold is king.
> 
> 3) Practice running gates on a slalom or gs course, hold your edge, no skidded turns. Edge hold is king.


I agree with everything you said except for the part about cambered boards. I train and race on a Never Summer RipSaw (a hybrid snowboard) and I think it is one of the best boards for edge hold and control on the market today. I race BX on the international circuit against Olympians and other highly successful riders and am holding up quite well, won the USASA National Championships on a RipSaw this past season.

Hybrid boards are given a bad name by people for their turning and control, but I just believe that is because those people haven't gotten on the right hybrid board yet.


----------



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

I realize tuning my edges is important and its a factor in why I am not as fast as some other people. What I am saying is that there is obviously more than just that and i was asking for advice...


----------



## pipidulce (Oct 3, 2008)

Pljudson said:


> What I am saying is that there is obviously more than just that and i was asking for advice...


Well let's try eliminating all the variables. Try starting with tuning your board and see how much time you gain on the course. If you get +4 seconds, then you know it wasn't technique. If not, then "there is obviously more than just that."


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

TuTRider , What circuit?

Unless your name is Hagan and you race open class On USASA you didn't Win nationals last year in a USASA class that would make you good enough to do any of the other tours and compete on a high level.

If your 15 And just race along side them then sure but your not in that caliber of racing just yet. I have met and risen with quite a few of these guys and they have sbx specific boards. Not a neversummer. 

Great you want to post how awesome your board is but the reality is clear at that level. 

If you want to post your name and results to prove me wrong then do it. I only know what I know......


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Buy a Kessler. Can't hurt.:thumbsup:


----------



## TUTRider (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> TuTRider , What circuit?


Argo, I race in USASA National, Rev Tour, NorAms, Grand Prix, and hopefully Junior Worlds this season. Not all of those are international circuit obviously, but the last few are.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

TUTRider said:


> Argo, I race in USASA National, Rev Tour, NorAms, Grand Prix, and hopefully Junior Worlds this season. Not all of those are international circuit obviously, but the last few are.


Ok. Junior divisions are different, your racing in the same circuit but not the same class. Huge difference. just because my son.ride in the freeride world tour doesn't mean he is.competitive against the big name pros, yet.... 

One day you may and I.hope you do!


----------



## TUTRider (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> TuTRider , What circuit?
> 
> Unless your name is Hagan and you race open class On USASA you didn't Win nationals last year in a USASA class that would make you good enough to do any of the other tours and compete on a high level.
> 
> ...


I race against Hagan at all the upper end comps, but yes I should have been more clear. I won the 16-17 Junior Men age group, which is considered to be the next most competitive group next to Open Class which I will be in this year. I am in the same class at every other competition though, because all of those above USASA are open class if you didn't know. I have raced against quite a few Olympians at those competitions and though I didn't beat them, I am right up with them on a Never Summer and kicking ass while doing it. Nate Holland, Jonathon Cheever, Seth Wescott, Ross Powers, Hagan, Tuttle, are all guys I have raced with at some point or another...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm aware of the age limits in all of the circuits. I only mentioned the USASA because that is the only one you put down any sort of credential On. 

Maybe you should switch to an sbx specific board and shave a few seconds off.  I'll throw donek in the list too, another great sbx board......


----------



## TUTRider (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice but I think I will stick to my NS, seems to be beating Oxess, Donek, Kessler, Apex, and Priors just fine (Not all of them of course! haha). Name is Tristan Clegg by the way, feel free to look up my FIS list.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I did. Will you be doing any IFSA this season? My son was ranked 8th last year going into USASA nationals but we skipped it to go to revelstoke for ifsa championships. he ended up 3rd in NA for ifsa.. He was only 13 though, he is 14 now. we got an email from the freeride world tour guys to join them this year So we are doing that tour. Only 2 ifsa events. Will be skipping nationals for IFSA to go to freeride champs in April. 

Best of luck to you this season. Don't let Senna beat you up too bad either. He used to be on my sons team pre ISTC days.


----------



## TUTRider (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> I did. Will you be doing any IFSA this season? My son was ranked 8th last year going into USASA nationals but we skipped it to go to revelstoke for ifsa championships. he ended up 3rd in NA for ifsa.. He was only 13 though, he is 14 now. we got an email from the freeride world tour guys to join them this year So we are doing that tour. Only 2 ifsa events. Will be skipping nationals for IFSA to go to freeride champs in April.
> 
> Best of luck to you this season. Don't let Senna beat you up too bad either. He used to be on my sons team pre ISTC days.


No IFSA for me this season, we just had our IFSA regional competition at Snowbird yesterday and over all I am not a huge fan of the judging...just my personal thing though. Congrats to your kid though, I bet Revelstoke was sweeeeeeeet! 

Senna won't be to big of a problem...great rider who is fast but a lot of talk but not too much delivery from what I saw at Gold Camp. Thank you!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Revy was awesome. their judging does suck, we are just using their comps as practice for.making event runs for freeride tour. 

The kid that won first side slipped the majority of the course. Fucking skier judges thought it was great.... Second place and my son threw tricks down the entire run.... I think the kids Mom was blowing the judges but can't prove it, lol..... 

Either way it was an awesome trip and the rankings help with sponsorship for him.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

http://<iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/xqRvbzc_kCs?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/xqRvbzc_kCs?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Sorry I'm new to this embedding stuff, hopefully one of these works. 

Argo, is this what your son does just a junior version? If so he has got some serious cajones:bowdown:! This dummy is riding this with ice picks in hand?!? Is there anywhere I can see some video of your son competing? I am not too sure what the freeide tour is?

EDIT: sorry those don't work... Xavier de le Rue Extreme snowboard freeride lines - TimeLine S01E05 - YouTube


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

not that extreme until he is off the Junior tour at 18. He is the youngest ever to be on the tour as a junior right now.... I didnt have the video equipment to get shots last year but I got some for this season. Here is a youtube of what the Junior comp looked like last year.

Junior Freeride Tour World Championships 2013 - YouTube


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow nice! Makes me wish I would have started a little sooner! Best of wishes to the young gun! He will be a monster as he develops! Make sure he keeps his respect of the terrain!


----------

